# Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006



## MeerforelleHRO (5. Juni 2006)

HAt einer besondere Tips fürs Sommerangeln. Habe gehört das man sogut wie nur Nachts oder in der Dämerung Forellen fängt. Würde gerne mal ein paar Tip bekommen: DAnke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Pfingst Sonntag
19 uhr bis 23 uhr 
Lübeckerbucht  an meinem Hausstrand
Wind NW nicht gerade schwach
Blinker Hansen Fight Blau/Silber
Spöket Rot/schwarz

Früh einen Hornhecht auf Blinker,später zum Ende des Sonnenuntergangs eine Mefo von ca.25 cm (losgeschickt zum Mama holen) und  bei 23 Uhr rum dann noch einen 47 cm Dorsch  auf den Spöket


----------



## Meerfor1 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Wann: Pfingstsamstag 19.00 - 23.30
Watfischen in Süd-Jütland
Wasser-Tempertatur: ca. 12° C
Wasserstand: niedrig 
Wind: NW 5
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g 
Fisch: Fette Sommer-Meerforelle von 43 cm und eine kleine von 18 - 20 cm
und einige Hornhechte

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## GraFrede (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Stimmt doch gar nicht.


----------



## salmohunter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*



			
				GraFrede schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt doch gar nicht.


 
Wow..schon 2 Beiträge #6 ..und dann gleich soooo ein toller #q


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

@GraFrede

Ich denke wir beide wissen was du hier willst.







Lass es und such dir einen anderen Spielplatz.


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*



			
				GraFrede schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt doch gar nicht.



Der andere Beitrag ist genau so schwachsinnig. Was wollen solche Personen hier im Anglerboard?
Gott sei Dank reagieren die Mods schnell.

Sven


----------



## Stingray (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der andere Beitrag ist genau so schwachsinnig. Was wollen solche Personen hier im Anglerboard?
> Gott sei Dank reagieren die Mods schnell.
> 
> Sven


 
Moin Sven

Ich sag nur 1. Posting, 2. Posting und 3. gesperrter user :q . Nur nicht aufregen das Bübchen will nur spielen  :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Ich denke Thomas hat Recht  

Lass den Troll...


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Ich rege mich nicht darüber auf. Kostet mich nur einige Jahre meines Lebens.

Aber ich frage mich halt, ob bei solchen Leuten irgend etwas oben schief ist?

Sven


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Hallo Freaks #h 

Ich war gestern abend nach dem Tollen Spiel unseres DFB mal los.... 

na ja bin gegen 21 angekommen und hab bis zum Dunkel werden so gegen 23 Uhr von meinen ganzen Würfen nur 5 ohne biss gehabt. Ich war aber auf Mefo Pirsch eigentlich und so schwimmen die Schnabeltiere wieder. 

Bin dann als der Landwind einsetzte abgehauen da es nämlich richtig ungemühtlich wurde.

Aber ich werd heut nochmal los und dann aber mit Fliege und hoffe das die Hornis mit mi erbarmen haben und mich in Ruhe lassen AAAAAH

Als denne.........


----------



## Juletrae (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Wer: Marcus van K et Moi
Wann: 10.06. 21 - 05 uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wie: Spinn und Fliegenfischen
Was: Meerforelle 51 cm ; 1,4kg , 4 Hornis , 2 Dorsche

Nachdem Marcus ja nur Hornis am Vorabend feststellen konnte, sollte es nun heute Abend mit den Meerforellen auch klappen.
Von der starken Brandung und den vielen Horni-Fehlbissen genervt, haben wir ca. nach 1 1/2 Stunden beide von der Fliegen auf die Spinnrute gewechselt. Die Hornis ließen sich aber nicht lumpen und bissen immer noch fröhlich weiter auf unsere Blinker. 70 meter weiter links kam plötzlich freude bei ein Paar Kollegen auf, also erstmal rübergehen und gucken was es da zu freuen gab.
Nach kurzem Small-Talk erfuhren wir dann den Grund zur Freude, einen Meter neben uns lag eine Meerforelle in eine Plastiktüte gehüllt, also schwer zu beurteilen wie groß der Fisch war, wir mutmaßten aber das der Fisch ein wenig zu klein war...

Während des Gesprächs sahen wir wie ein weiterer Fisch bei einem weiteren Angler verloren ging, also nix wie rein ins Wasser und selbst das Glück herausfordern.

Nach 3 Würfen knallte es dann auch bei mir in der Rute. 2 Sprünge, 5 meter Flucht, dann kam die Forelle auch schon freundlich auf mich zu geschwommen und ließ sich nach kurzem Drill und einer weiteren Flucht beim dritten Versuch keschern.
Alle drei Haken des großen Drillings saßen Bombenfest in Ober- und Unterkiefer, also keine Chance für die Schönheit.

Danach gabs noch n paar kleine Dorsche und Hornis für Herr van K und nen zaghaften Zupfer an der Fliege bei mir, bis es zeit für den Rückweg wurde.

Foto wird von Marcus nachgereicht.
Gruß Juletrae#h


----------



## Marcus van K (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Tag schön |wavey: 

Ja so wars, aber ich muss was berichtigen, es waren
5 Hornis die ich abgehakt habe :m 

So hier noch das Bild von Bastis Meerforellchen|muahah:


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Ja, sauber- Marcus #6 


|schild-g  und Petri Heil zum Fang :m |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Nach dem verkorksten Mai mit Regen, Wind und mehreren ausgeschlitzten Mefos kurz vor der Landung hat es gestern endlich mal wieder geklappt! Bin wie so oft gestern Abend gegen 21:00 mit dem Hund zum Strand gefahren. Die Bedingungen waren vielversprechend. Leichter Südostwind, etwas kühler als die vorigen Tage und Hochwasser. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen hatte ich den ersten Nachläufer auf meinen Stripper. Hatte dann mehrere vorsichtige Bisse und beschloss den Stripper gegen einen Gladsax Tobis in braun/schwarz auszutauschen. Hab noch nie mit den Dingern gefischt und wusste auch gar nicht, wie ich das Ding führen soll, da der so gut wie keine Aktion im Wasser hat. Habs dann mit vielen kurzen Spinnstops versucht und bereits beim fünften Wurf bog sich meine Rute durch. War fast so nervös wie bei meinen ersten Forellen, da ich Panik hatte, dass der Fisch sich wieder kurz vor der Landung verabschiedet. Trotz mehrer Sprünge konnte ich letztendlich einen schönen Fettsack von 43 cm und einem guten Kilo landen.


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Petri Heil und |schild-g  Mefoprof #6 

Endlich kommt hier wieder Bewegung in den "Trööt" und ich lunger hier nicht mehr umsonst rum


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sven
> 
> Ich sag nur 1. Posting, 2. Posting und 3. gesperrter user :q .



jou ! gleich entsorgen ! solche boardies |abgelehn!!!


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Glückwunsch MefoProf zur Meerforelle. 

Sven


----------



## Tyron (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Mööööönsch, ist dat ruhig geworden hier.
Wollte gleich mit nem Kollegen los, ne "Nachtschicht" heute einlegen 
Sind uns bloß noch nicht einig, ob wir ganz hoch sollen nach DK oder ob wir uns mit Fehmarn begnügen sollen...
Ging denn gar nix mehr bei euch in letzter Zeit?


----------



## MefoProf (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Danke! War letzte Woche noch einmal los und habe (schon wieder #d ) eine um die 40 kurz vor der Landung verloren. Na ja man kann nicht immer gewinnen. Jetzt ist erstmal kräftiger Westwind angesagt, der das Fischen nahezu unmöglich macht. Hoffe die Bedingungen werden bald wieder besser, damit hier noch was eingetragen werden kann, bevor der Julithread eröffnet wird.


----------



## Tyron (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Wir werden uns heute abend Richtung Dahme bewegen, haben wir eben beschlossen...
Mal schaun, ob was geht, ich werde berichten.


----------



## MefoProf (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Na da hab ich ja ausnahmsweise mal nicht zu viel versprochen. War heute früh um 4:30 am Wasser. Gegen 5:00 kam der erste Bisss und muss leider sagen, dass mir das Ding schon wieder kurz vor der Landung entwischt ist #d#c. War so um die 45 cm. Hab dann mal den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht und bereits 3 Würfe später hing wieder einer dran. Diesmal ging alles gut und ich konnte einen Fisch von 42 cm und 750 g landen. Kein Riese und auch nicht besonders dick, aber das Maul war ziemlich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden durch die zahlreichen Sprünge, dass ich den mit nach HAuse genommen habe.


----------



## donlotis (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

#6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

Ich hatte gestern von 23.00 - 2.00 Uhr drei Fische an der Fliege!
Leider sind sie alle beim Sprung abgekommen


----------



## Tyron (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

In Dahme hatten wir heute Nacht leider auch keine!
Haben es teilweise klatschen hören, aber außer nen Mini-Dorsch und nen Horni war leider nichts zu holen.
Angelzeit: ca. 8.30- 1 Uhr
Köder: Kumpel Fliege, ich Blinker
Ort: Dahmeshöved und Steilküste


----------



## der_Jig (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

man man man... hier ist ja absolut tote Hose!


----------



## der_Jig (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2006*

oh, schon juli... ob es sich lohnt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen!?


----------

